#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-03-16
<n0wje> heloo anyone tell me the /dev name dor sound card? is it /dev/dsp?
<n0wje> that would be for not dor.
#ubuntu-us-nm 2012-03-15
<lcc> hi, anyone here live in albuquerque?
<lcc> I live in albuquerque.
#ubuntu-us-nm 2012-03-16
<gcleric> just stopping by to say *howdy!*  ;)
